# The Fluffs 1st in-home haircut



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I finally managed to get Boo & Hannahs hair cut. :smheat: It was quite an experience. But I think they look pretty decent with no baboon butt, no chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses. So I'm happy. Thanks to all who helped me work out my confusion with the blade & comb sizes. Here's a couple of pics. Miss Hannah was so tired, she wouldn't stand up for me. :biggrin: I cut their hair to about 1& 1/4 inch long & left the legs longer with fluffy feet, I love fluffy feet.

[attachment=40331:Boo___Hannah_409.jpg]

[attachment=40332:Boo__420.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice job. I've got to get up the nerve to try clippers. I will trim with scissors sometimes, but I'm still afraid of the clippers. You did good.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They look awesome!!! Excellent job!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww they sure look good! :Sooo cute:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job!! :biggrin: Jill


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job! You should be proud of yourself...cute pics too.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You did a FABULOUS job!!!

Hannah and Boo are just precious :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They look GREAT!! Very nice job!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look great, Sue! I think you've got the hang of it. :yes: 

(Baboon butt :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )

PS - I'll say just about ANYTHING to see pics of Hannah and Boo-man!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: wow how about you coming over and doing the girls. I think you groom better then my groomers :aktion033:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job!! They look wonderful.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You did a *fantastic* job!!!! :aktion033: Boo and Hannah look adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Boy, if you lived in PA I would be bringing Ava Jane over for a visit to you. They look great! Beautiful job.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625871


> I finally managed to get Boo & Hannahs hair cut. :smheat: It was quite an experience. But I think they look pretty decent with no baboon butt, no chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses. So I'm happy. Thanks to all who helped me work out my confusion with the blade & comb sizes. Here's a couple of pics. Miss Hannah was so tired, she wouldn't stand up for me. :biggrin: I cut their hair to about 1& 1/4 inch long & left the legs longer with fluffy feet, I love fluffy feet.
> 
> [attachment=40331:Boo___Hannah_409.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=40332:Boo__420.jpg][/B]


You did a great job! I wish I could also get up the nerve to try the clippers. I'm just so afraid I'll ruin him! 

Cyndi


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks so cute! :wub: You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You really can't see beautiful Hannah's cut but if it's anything like Boo's it's adorable!!! :wub: What does cat claws look like? :huh:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT!!!IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST TIME GROOMING YOU HAVE A GREAT EYE THEY BOTH LOOK VERY EVEN . :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 27 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625875


> Nice job. I've got to get up the nerve to try clippers. I will trim with scissors sometimes, but I'm still afraid of the clippers. You did good.[/B]


Thanks, I was scared too. I've had those clippers for a month. I just decided I was going to do it & I did it. It would be almost impossible to cut them with a comb attachment in place anyway.


QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 27 2008, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625876


> They look awesome!!! Excellent job!!![/B]


Thank you & thank you very much for the help.


QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 27 2008, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625881


> Awww they sure look good! :Sooo cute:[/B]


Thank you.


QUOTE (chichi @ Aug 27 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625885


> Great job!! :biggrin: Jill[/B]


Thanks Jill.


QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 27 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625892


> Great job! You should be proud of yourself...cute pics too.[/B]


Thanks Brit. I've been staring at them all day & can't believe I actually did it myself. :huh:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 27 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625894


> You did a FABULOUS job!!!
> 
> Hannah and Boo are just precious :wub:[/B]


Thanks Mandy. 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 27 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625900


> They look GREAT!! Very nice job!![/B]


Thanks Crystal.


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 27 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625904


> They look great, Sue! I think you've got the hang of it. :yes:
> 
> (Baboon butt :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )
> 
> PS - I'll say just about ANYTHING to see pics of Hannah and Boo-man![/B]


HaHa Linda, you know how much I dislike the baboon butt & where's my pic of Miss SugarLips BonnieMarie?  


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 27 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625920


> :new_shocked: wow how about you coming over and doing the girls. I think you groom better then my groomers :aktion033:[/B]


If I'm ever up that way,I'll be sure to bring my clippers. :biggrin: I learned what not to do from my groomer.LOL


QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Aug 27 2008, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625954


> Great job!! They look wonderful.[/B]


Thank you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 27 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625959


> You did a *fantastic* job!!!! :aktion033: Boo and Hannah look adorable!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you.  


QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Aug 27 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625967


> Boy, if you lived in PA I would be bringing Ava Jane over for a visit to you. They look great! Beautiful job.[/B]


Thank you so much.  


QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 27 2008, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625969


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625871





> I finally managed to get Boo & Hannahs hair cut. :smheat: It was quite an experience. But I think they look pretty decent with no baboon butt, no chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses. So I'm happy. Thanks to all who helped me work out my confusion with the blade & comb sizes. Here's a couple of pics. Miss Hannah was so tired, she wouldn't stand up for me. :biggrin: I cut their hair to about 1& 1/4 inch long & left the legs longer with fluffy feet, I love fluffy feet.
> 
> [attachment=40331:Boo___Hannah_409.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=40332:Boo__420.jpg][/B]


You did a great job! I wish I could also get up the nerve to try the clippers. I'm just so afraid I'll ruin him!  

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was scared too, but sometimes my groomer messed them up worse than I ever could. The clipper part is the easy part actually. Trimming up the face is the hardest, but I've been doing that for months because the groomer just didn't have a clue & couldn't seem to follow directions.


QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 27 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625973


> That looks so cute! :wub: You did a wonderful job!![/B]


Thank you.  


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 27 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625979


> You really can't see beautiful Hannah's cut but if it's anything like Boo's it's adorable!!! :wub: What does cat claws look like? :huh:[/B]


Lazy little Hannah is cut the same as Boo. Not cat claws, it's kittycat paws. That's what their feet looked like when the groomer trimmed them so short I could see their nails & they looked kinda pointy too, not rounded. 


QUOTE (kathym @ Aug 27 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626021


> THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT!!!IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST TIME GROOMING YOU HAVE A GREAT EYE THEY BOTH LOOK VERY EVEN . :wub:[/B]


Thank you, yes it was my 1st time to use clippers.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

They look great !! Wish i had the guts to do my babbies


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW! You did an awesome job! They look fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Truly, you did sooooooooooooooooo good!!! I am very proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Carole*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Aug 27 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626060


> They look great !! Wish i had the guts to do my babbies[/B]


Thank you  


QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Aug 27 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626061


> WOW! You did an awesome job! They look fantastic!!!!!![/B]


Thank you  


QUOTE (Carole @ Aug 27 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626062


> *Truly, you did sooooooooooooooooo good!!! I am very proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Carole*[/B]


Thanks so much


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So no more baboon butt, chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses for you!! How long did it take you anyway? By the time I wash and dry, clip nails, pull ear hair, trim paw pads, and then actually do the cut on two dogs, I can kiss a good 4 to 5 hours good bye out of my day! But I think that will be the way it has to be. btw, I love fluffy feet too! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They look great :wub: :wub: Looks like you did a really good job!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 28 2008, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626185


> So no more baboon butt, chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses for you!! How long did it take you anyway? By the time I wash and dry, clip nails, pull ear hair, trim paw pads, and then actually do the cut on two dogs, I can kiss a good 4 to 5 hours good bye out of my day! But I think that will be the way it has to be. btw, I love fluffy feet too! :wub:[/B]


It took me a while to get it all done, but I didn't do all the grooming at 1 time. I trim nails as needed & do the pawpads,butt area & belly & plucked the earhair sometime during the week before their bath. I gave Hannah her bath,blowdry & haircut on Tues,took about 90 mins or so with a break. Then I did Boo on Wed. & that was about 90 mins. also. I'm lucky I have time to do it that way & it's easier on the fluffs too. I do a little snipping on their faces sometimes when I comb them everyday. I wasn't happy with the groomers in my area, so I was motivated to the max.


QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Aug 28 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626189


> They look great :wub: :wub: Looks like you did a really good job!!![/B]


Thank you.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh wow you did a great job on them! I love the pictures! :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

They look perfect! I wish your ex-groomers could see them!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 

Wow, they look like they were professionally groomed! Great job!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sue, you did a great job..you'd never know it wasn't done by a professional, a good one at that too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Aug 28 2008, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626274


> :shocked: Oh wow you did a great job on them! I love the pictures! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Susan


QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Aug 28 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626318


> They look perfect! I wish your ex-groomers could see them![/B]


Thank you, It's very possible the ex-groomers will see them, one works at my vets & the other used to be my neighbor & is still a casual friend. I'm sure the later is wondering by now,since it's been 2 mths since she groomed them. I did tell her I was thinking of buying clippers & doing it myself.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 29 2008, 02:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626692


> :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Wow, they look like they were professionally groomed! Great job![/B]


Thanks so much.  


QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 29 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626849


> Sue, you did a great job..you'd never know it wasn't done by a professional, a good one at that too![/B]


Thanks Andrea


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great job, I think it looks so good~~~

I have an expensive pair of clippers that I bought last year and have never used them. I did however, use the little clipper that I ordered and is cordless. Clippers scare me for some reason. I am so glad you did it and now you know...you can do it!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful! You're awesome!!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Great Job!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625871


> I finally managed to get Boo & Hannahs hair cut. :smheat: It was quite an experience. But I think they look pretty decent with no baboon butt, no chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses. So I'm happy. Thanks to all who helped me work out my confusion with the blade & comb sizes. Here's a couple of pics. Miss Hannah was so tired, she wouldn't stand up for me. :biggrin: I cut their hair to about 1& 1/4 inch long & left the legs longer with fluffy feet, I love fluffy feet.[/B]


Ok...I've been reading tonight until now I'm TOTALLY confused! The time has come for me to quit researching it and just do it. I'm going tomorrow to buy my clippers. I think I've decided on the Andis that PetSmart has. They actually carry 2 different ones I'm looking at, so I'll check them out a little closer tomorrow. I know one of them came with a better assortment of combs. which may be the deciding factor.

My questions are: 

1. What blades did you use for what?
2. Did you use combs and, if so, in what combination with the blades?
3. Did you use the clippers on everything or scissors, too?
4. Did you use plastic or metal combs?

Your dogs look great! Hope I will do as well :biggrin: 
Debbie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they both look adorable.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 29 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626871


> Great job, I think it looks so good~~~
> 
> I have an expensive pair of clippers that I bought last year and have never used them. I did however, use the little clipper that I ordered and is cordless. Clippers scare me for some reason. I am so glad you did it and now you know...you can do it!!!!![/B]


Thank you  . I was afraid of the clippers too, & thought they looked scary. I still can't bring myself to use them without a comb attachment.  


QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 29 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626873


> Beautiful! You're awesome!![/B]


Thanks Pam  


QUOTE (APRDH @ Aug 29 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626886


> :aktion033: :aktion033: Great Job!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you  


QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 29 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627112


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625871





> I finally managed to get Boo & Hannahs hair cut. :smheat: It was quite an experience. But I think they look pretty decent with no baboon butt, no chicken legs, kittycat paws or poodle noses. So I'm happy. Thanks to all who helped me work out my confusion with the blade & comb sizes. Here's a couple of pics. Miss Hannah was so tired, she wouldn't stand up for me. :biggrin: I cut their hair to about 1& 1/4 inch long & left the legs longer with fluffy feet, I love fluffy feet.[/B]


Ok...I've been reading tonight until now I'm TOTALLY confused! The time has come for me to quit researching it and just do it. I'm going tomorrow to buy my clippers. I think I've decided on the Andis that PetSmart has. They actually carry 2 different ones I'm looking at, so I'll check them out a little closer tomorrow. I know one of them came with a better assortment of combs. which may be the deciding factor.

My questions are: 

1. What blades did you use for what?
2. Did you use combs and, if so, in what combination with the blades?
3. Did you use the clippers on everything or scissors, too?
4. Did you use plastic or metal combs?

Your dogs look great! Hope I will do as well :biggrin: 
Debbie




[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I did a lot of reading too & kept notes on clippers & blades before I finally bought them. Then it took me a while to get the nerve to try it. I bought the Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Clippers & a set of large combs, they're plastic. The clippers came with a #10 blade & a free 7f blade & I bought a #30 blade.I ordered mine from Petedge. I used the #30 blade with a 3/4" #A comb for the body, but scissor trimmed the face, feet & legs. I used blending sheers to blend the body with the slightly longer leghair. I clippered against the hairgrowth from base of tail up to back of neck & got a smoother cut.Good luck, it's actually easier than I thought. Just take your time & think it through as to the look you want & go for it.

QUOTE (Kara @ Aug 30 2008, 05:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627173


> Aww they both look adorable.[/B]


Thanks


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: :chili: wow great job :smilie_daumenpos: you are good at everything you do :two thumbs up: you just saved $100 ( for 2 ) and the best part is that you know they were safe and sound at home. sometimes I give sparkey a break and lots of treats and he just loves it. I don't even care what he looks like but I get really happy to see him happy after every haircut :biggrin: I saved all his fur last time  


:good post - perfect 10:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Aug 30 2008, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627288


> :aktion033: :chili: wow great job :smilie_daumenpos: you are good at everything you do :two thumbs up: you just saved $100 ( for 2 ) and the best part is that you know they were safe and sound at home. sometimes I give sparkey a break and lots of treats and he just loves it. I don't even care what he looks like but I get really happy to see him happy after every haircut :biggrin: I saved all his fur last time
> 
> 
> :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


Thanks Fay. I'm not sure Boo & Hannah will ever enjoy getting a haircut, but neither seemed to mind it much & behaved much better than I thought they would, especially Boo. Hannah kept trying to lay down & take a nap. Never thought of saving the hair,so what are you going to do with it? Sparkey always looks cute as a button,so you must be doing it right.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Your two look AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Great job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 30 2008, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627331


> Hannah kept trying to lay down & take a nap. Never thought of saving the hair,so what are you going to do with it?[/B]


 :smrofl: that's what sparkey does so I had to get rid of the arm on that little pink grooming table. he kept hanging himslef. both of us have to be there to groom. we take turns holding sparkey up, he puts his hands on my chest and stand up then hubby shave his back. then he hold him up by his hands and with his back to him and I shave his tummy. he likes it. I don't know what to do with the hair. maybe I can make a sweater for Boo :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Aug 30 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627343


> Your two look AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Great job!!! :thumbsup:[/B]


Thanks Krystal  

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Aug 30 2008, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627344


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 30 2008, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627331





> Hannah kept trying to lay down & take a nap. Never thought of saving the hair,so what are you going to do with it?[/B]


 :smrofl: that's what sparkey does so I had to get rid of the arm on that little pink grooming table. he kept hanging himslef. both of us have to be there to groom. we take turns holding sparkey up, he puts his hands on my chest and stand up then hubby shave his back. then he hold him up by his hands and with his back to him and I shave his tummy. he likes it. I don't know what to do with the hair. maybe I can make a sweater for Boo :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Looks like the Sparkey Boy is as lazy as my Hannah. She's so short, even putting the noose around her backside doesn't work, she lays down with her butt sticking in the air a little bit & her legs folded but not quite touching the grooming table. It's a funny sight. I told hubbie he needs to make me a round tube thingy so I can straddle her on it so she can't lay down. I put my hand under her belly & hold her up & use the clipper with my other hand. It's kinda awkward, but I got the job done. I have to roll her over on her back to trim her belly, she thinks she's getting a fancy tummy rub.LOL Boo wearing a Sparkey sweater? That's hilarious. :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! You did an awesome job. I'm impressed.

My first, and last, attempt was with my Samantha. Yikes, it was sooo "choppy".
What a mess. Joplin and Frankie ran for their lives. :huh: :new_shocked: 

Awhile back, I had a gal who was going to teach me. She was totally cool, so I thought.
In any case, it didn't work out. During our second phone conversation, I didn't like her
attitude, so ditched the idea. 

You have inspired me to "try" again. I do have all the material. I'll practice on Henry, as
he already has a baboon butt ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Once again, you did an awesome job. They look fantastic. :rockon:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 30 2008, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627247


> Thanks, I did a lot of reading too & kept notes on clippers & blades before I finally bought them. Then it took me a while to get the nerve to try it. I bought the Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Clippers & a set of large combs, they're plastic. The clippers came with a #10 blade & a free 7f blade & I bought a #30 blade.I ordered mine from Petedge. I used the #30 blade with a 3/4" #A comb for the body, but scissor trimmed the face, feet & legs. I used blending sheers to blend the body with the slightly longer leghair. I clippered against the hairgrowth from base of tail up to back of neck & got a smoother cut.Good luck, it's actually easier than I thought. Just take your time & think it through as to the look you want & go for it.[/B]


Just one more question: are the blending sheers something you bought extra? 

Thanks for all the info! Between what you provided here, the information JMM has shared, and the other bits and pieces I've read, I think I'm ready to do this! Y'all are great! 

:cheer: 
Debbie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 30 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627371


> Holy Cow!!! You did an awesome job. I'm impressed.
> 
> My first, and last, attempt was with my Samantha. Yikes, it was sooo "choppy".
> What a mess. Joplin and Frankie ran for their lives. :huh: :new_shocked:
> ...


Thanks Deb  . I can just imagine all your fluffs running for cover.


QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 30 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627381


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 30 2008, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627247





> Thanks, I did a lot of reading too & kept notes on clippers & blades before I finally bought them. Then it took me a while to get the nerve to try it. I bought the Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Clippers & a set of large combs, they're plastic. The clippers came with a #10 blade & a free 7f blade & I bought a #30 blade.I ordered mine from Petedge. I used the #30 blade with a 3/4" #A comb for the body, but scissor trimmed the face, feet & legs. I used blending sheers to blend the body with the slightly longer leghair. I clippered against the hairgrowth from base of tail up to back of neck & got a smoother cut.Good luck, it's actually easier than I thought. Just take your time & think it through as to the look you want & go for it.[/B]


Just one more question: are the blending sheers something you bought extra? 

Thanks for all the info! Between what you provided here, the information JMM has shared, and the other bits and pieces I've read, I think I'm ready to do this! Y'all are great! 

:cheer: 
Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had already purchased the blending shears from Sallys. They're handy to use on mats.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow you did a wonderful job :aktion033: :aktion033: Hannah and Boo look fantastic :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Aug 31 2008, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627757


> Oh wow you did a wonderful job :aktion033: :aktion033: Hannah and Boo look fantastic :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Janet.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How did I miss this post???? Beautiful job, Sue - you are indeed multi-talented :aktion033: You're inspiring me to at least think about having Bonbon cut that way - I wouldn't try it myself :brownbag: , but I can show the groomer the pictures!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Aug 31 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627850


> How did I miss this post???? Beautiful job, Sue - you are indeed multi-talented :aktion033: You're inspiring me to at least think about having Bonbon cut that way - I wouldn't try it myself :brownbag: , but I can show the groomer the pictures![/B]


Thanks Dorothy  Little Bonbon Bonnie is a cutiepie, just the way she is. :wub: But I'm glad I inspired you.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

You did an excellent job of grooming. I'm afraid of nail cutting so I suppose I might as well just get the works. I might try it myself if it wasn't for the dreaded nail possibility of pain and bleeding.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Bijousmom @ Sep 2 2008, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629073


> You did an excellent job of grooming. I'm afraid of nail cutting so I suppose I might as well just get the works. I might try it myself if it wasn't for the dreaded nail possibility of pain and bleeding.[/B]


Thank you.  Nail trimming used to scare me too, but after a couple of times, it gets easy, especially if you have someone to help hold their paws still.Hubbie helps me with that.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow awesome job. Unlike a certain person here. :brownbag: It takes me 3 hours just to give Rylee a bath and get her dried. No scissors for me.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow, that looks perfect to me. bith of them look very sweet. a perfect style, looks just right for them.

GOOD JOB!!!!

and thank you for sharing it with us.
*cuddles for those two models*
*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 3 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629218


> Wow awesome job. Unlike a certain person here. :brownbag: It takes me 3 hours just to give Rylee a bath and get her dried. No scissors for me.[/B]


Thank you.  I wouldn't even try doing a whole body scissor cut, I'd have to put a bag over my head too.  


QUOTE (HEINI @ Sep 3 2008, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629346


> *wow, that looks perfect to me. bith of them look very sweet. a perfect style, looks just right for them.
> 
> GOOD JOB!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

